# Special Ed International schooling



## samsteph79 (Mar 19, 2015)

We hope to move to Bangkok but need to find an appropriate school for my now 
1st grader. Here in the US she is in a mainstream classroom and 
Is pulled out for special ed academic time. Does anyone know of an
International English speaking school with a Special Ed program?
Thanks


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

your talking big buck's and a long waiting list.there are a few in the bigger city's,like Bangkok,Chang Mai


----------



## samsteph79 (Mar 19, 2015)

Happynthailand said:


> your talking big buck's and a long waiting list.there are a few in the bigger city's,like Bangkok,Chang Mai


Thank you Happynthailand,
We thought it might be very expensive. Do you have any names of
Schools?


----------



## samsteph79 (Mar 19, 2015)

rentthecar112 said:


> Each student has a place in the regular mainstream classroom but may spend significant amounts of time in the extended support structure being taught individually or as a member of a very small group.


Thank you rentthecar112 for the feedback.


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok,

do a Google search on "special ed international schooling,Thailand" 
that should give you a good idea of whats offered in Thailand.

hope this helps, Happy


----------



## samsteph79 (Mar 19, 2015)

Happynthailand said:


> Ok,
> 
> do a Google search on "special ed international schooling,Thailand"
> that should give you a good idea of whats offered in Thailand.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Thailand is sort of the wrong country for children with disabilities. As renthecar mentioned the kids are thrown together. The reason, all of we foreign teachers concluded, was that there'd be a terrible loss of face to even insinuate a child was inflicted. Maybe deep down in those empty chest cavities there might be a desire to cull them all, like in the glorious ol' days. If you did find someone qualified you'd would have beaten insurmountable odds. That is, not someone who calls themselves qualified, someone who IS qualified .. that'd probably be an expat.


----------

